# Guidance please!



## Vikingblood (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi. I am new to this forum and requesting assistance! I normally have my irrigation company do the spring turn on and fall turn off. Expecting a wet summer like we had last year in Northern Virginia I didn't turn on my system this Spring and my lawn has paid the price. I want to do the turn on myself. Turning in the water in the basement is easy enough but making sure the outside config is correct is where I need some assistance. Any help is appreciated!


----------

